# Suitable Beachwear



## potts (May 20, 2008)

Have been spending some of my free time at the Dubai Marina section of beach where the attire is pretty much anything goes as long as the goodies are covered. My wife and I are looking at a possible relocation to Sharjah or Ajman. Can anybody tell me if there is a dress code for ladies up there while bathing and also for just walking around town would also help? Thanks


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I believe that legally, 2 piece bathing suits (belly exposing bikinis over tankinis, presumably) are prohibited in Sharjah. Public beaches in Sharjah are really not all that great, anyway, and Ajman is marginally better. I think is most hotel clubs, you'll be ok in a 2 piece bathing suit, but many will post rules stating that it's not allowed. Enforced at the hotels? I think this varies from one place to another. Enforced at the beach? I am told that in Sharjah it has been done. My own experience on the public beaches of Sharjah is that there seem to be lots more men there getting a good look...not the most comfortable of situations, but I urge you to check it out for yourselves.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

For walking around Sharjah + Ajman, for a woman I would suggest long pants/skirt, and either a tshirt/3/4 sleeve. If wearing a t-shirt with little sleeves, I would wear a pashmina. No uncovered shoulders and no cleevage.
For a man, long shorts- past the knee- would be suitable. T -shirts Ok (not tank tops etc).


----------



## asma (Jun 23, 2008)

When i first arrived in Sharjah I wore a sleeveless top and jeans and I had to deal with a heavy audience including men and women!! It was strange at first but now i'm used to it and personally I feel more comfortable in jeans.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't think jeans are the attention-getter in this situation. Sharjah outlawed sleevess tops and shorts in public a few years back. I would aim for shirts that at least drop to the elbow.


----------

